# HELP! Living room ideas..



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Get rid of the blue lights. The indirect lighting is fine, just lose the blue.

Introduce one accent color, like a deep red for example. Replace the throw carpet with a carpet that color, or if you don't want to replace it, get that color in using pillows and stuff, maybe some graphic art on the walls.


----------



## ChristineDesign (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi, 

My advice is to figure out what colors you want in the room first by finding an artwork or a rug that speaks to you. And after you have found your rug or artwork pull colors from the artwork or rug to create a cohesive color palate. 

As for the sofa, i would not try to match your existing one. I would add one that has more color to it, maybe something with a pattern to hide future food stains. I would look for fabric that are indoor/outdoor as these are stain resistant and easier to clean especially if you spilled food on it. 

And last I would pull your existing sofa off the wall and closer to the fireplace to create a more intimate space. 

And last, your current rug seems a bit too small for your space. Look for a rug that covers the whole seating area. 

If you want to get more ideas, I would love to invite you for a free 30 min. design chat. You can email me at [email protected]

Have a great week!


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I would go with the same color couch as the other one


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

I think whatever that black thing is-has to go.It takes over the whole room.If you can't tear it out,could you at least paint it the same color as the walls? i've never seen a 'mantel' so huge.
Yeah the blue lights-send them back to the disco they came from!


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

personally I would bring some color in the room. I don't think the couches have to match, a bigger rug would be nice, and well the black wall I suppose is personal taste even though I am not sure what its purpose is


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

Window treatments, larger rug with colored pattern, maybe a small coffee table or end table beside the seating, and some shelves with pictures and small decor, or large art, or both.

What is that black thing? Speakers? If no, then can it be painted or maybe put some curtains in front of it? It's very dominating.


----------



## Dolceashley (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for taking the time help out, your suggestions are appreciated. 

The black unit: the previous owners paid a lot for it. It's not my fav, but will have to keep it as our budget doesn't allow for a new built in. Painting it as some of you mentioned may be a good idea! Ivory perhaps!! 

Rug: the current one was just temp as my daughter is leaning to crawl. I did fancy a rug at ikea (which is within our current budget)








Thoughts? 

I also came across these sofas I liked: 




















Thoughts? 

Coffee table: we aren't ready to bring the coffee table into the room while she's learning to walk. 

I do need to consider some space for her "play are" as the room is adjacent to the kitchen and will need to keep a close eye on her. 

Art work: should I buy one large piece or 2 or 3 smaller pieces? 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Dolceashley (Dec 29, 2014)

@christine design; thank you! I will be in contact with you!!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Oy. I saw the closeups of the cabinet in the other message. Someone put a lot of work and/or bucks into that, and it looks like good quality work. It's too bad they didn't choose a lighter stain.

If you paint it, I would just paint the doors. The euro hinges they used allow easy and quick removal of the doors. I would get rid of only the top part, that looks kind of like a valance. That would help make it less overwhelming.


----------

